# Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Taylor)



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080617



> The Clippers have been trying to move up in the draft to get O.J. Mayo or Jerryd Bayless. If they can't, they have an interesting decision to make. The Clippers need a point guard, but given the makeup of their team, they're probably better off finding one via trade or free agency.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Supposedly suns are dangling barbosa and/or diaw to pick up another pick and get younger.

Id do a trade of say maggette and the 7th plus something else (maybe knight and signed/traded Qross) for those two.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



yamaneko said:


> Supposedly suns are dangling barbosa and/or diaw to pick up another pick and get younger.
> 
> Id do a trade of say maggette and the 7th plus something else (maybe knight and signed/traded Qross) for those two.


Neither of those guys do much for the Clippers do they? Both of them are just super role-players. Barbosa sure doesn't answer the PG problem. I think LAC is better off moving to Bayless if possible, or keeping the pick for someone like Augustine/Gordon.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Both of those guys would be perfect for the clippers. diaw especially. Dunelavvy is in love with any big guys who can play multiple positions, and hit the occasional 3 pointer. He could probably start instantly at SF, or if we dont have Brand, at PF position. Barbosa has crap defense, but fits the mold of a scoring PG that works well in dunleavvy's system. 

I dont think at 7 we would get anyone as good as even one of those guys, let alone both. (considering we lose maggette for nothing anyway)


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

http://nbadraft.net/2008mockdraft001.asp



> he Wolves would jump at a chance to grab Beasley at 2, but are they willing to give up enough to make Miami satisfied? If Miami trades down to 3, it will be Mayo they target. There's also the chance that the Clippers deal 7 and take some contracts to move up for Mayo. The T-wolves are actively looking to move either up or down since they don't see value for what they're looking for at 3.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I like that the Clippers are taking the initiative are trying to move up as I would like to see either Bayless or Mayo but I wonder what it is going to take to get something done. I do like these rumors though gets me excited.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



yamaneko said:


> Supposedly suns are dangling barbosa and/or diaw to pick up another pick and get younger.
> 
> Id do a trade of say maggette and the 7th plus something else (maybe knight and signed/traded Qross) for those two.


Only if we get #15 in return as well. Diaw's contract is pretty bad, and Barbosa won't fit with Dunleavy's half court offense.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I wouldn't touch Diaw at all...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...olumnist=ford_chad&page=Drafttradetalk-080618



> The Clippers have been looking to move up to the No. 3 spot to get Mayo, and they've talked with a number of teams about virtually everyone on L.A.'s roster.
> 
> According to one Clippers insider, "No one is safe right now." With players like Elton Brand, Al Thornton and Chris Kaman on the roster, the Clips could jolt things as the draft approaches.





> That leaves the Clippers at No. 7 and the Bobcats at No. 9. As noted above, the Clippers are trying to move up to get Mayo, so I doubt it's them. That leaves the Bobcats as they most likely to have made a promise to Westbrook.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Mayo ive wanted since last season practically. Funny how everyone assumes hes an NBA SG. Ive always maintained (and so does mayo) that he will be a PG unless he goes to a team with an all star PG already. 

Hes been always projected as the first pick in the draft since forever, and probably would have been still, if not for beasley and rose coming out of nowhere to have absolutely monster years. 

If we can somehow pick him up id be beside myself. But i think the only way we can do this is if minnesota just falls in love with someone else thats projected lower, that theythink they can snab at number 7.

Man if we had only lost ONE more game last year, and ended up with the 6th pick....


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/2008/06/19/dunleavy-mulls-draft-options/



> Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy suggested Thursday that the team is exploring ways to move up in next week’s NBA draft from its slotted position of seventh in the first round.
> 
> Up would be the only movement that Dunleavy said he would consider.
> 
> “It wouldn’t make much sense right now for us to move down,” he said.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Id say it would. Dont statistics say that 11-12 you get similar talent as to 7-8? Something like that. 

But if we can move up to get mayo, that would be wonderful. i was actually happy when there WASNT much news about the clippers trying to move around...usually that means that something COULD be brewing. Seems like 99% of rumors turn out to be false, while the true blockbuster deals just come out of nowhere.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-The-Home-Stretch-2939/



> As of right now, if Minnesota keeps the pick, it appears likely that Mayo will be selected at #3, although things could still change between now and draft day. *One rumor making the rounds says that the LA Clippers may offer to package their own pick (#7) along with their 2009 first round pick (protected) and the future pick they are owed by Minnesota(top 10 protected), in order to move up and select Mayo.*


Very interesting.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I don't like that trade at all. I'm not sure that Mayo is better than Gordon, especially enough to give 3 first round picks to get him. This is what happens when the FO sits on their hands for 2 years without doing anything significant and then when they feel the pressure from EB free agency and the fans, they overdo something to try and make an impact. Stupid. 

Hold on to that Minny pick and use that in a package that gets you a bona fide star that has already proven themselves in the league, like Baron Davis.

If you think Mayo will become a franchise player that can single handedly take you deep into the playoffs every year and that he is in the league of Kobe, Lebron and Wade, then you do it, but I don't think Mayo will be on that level.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Jared Jordan.

Or Bayless... for some reason I like Bayless.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Bayless you take if hes available at 7. But not at 3.

Mayo is words above Gordon for this team, simply because Mayo would be a PG with us. Not to mention has star potential. Gordon could end up being better than mayoo, just like pierce ended up better than bibby 10 years ago, but still at the time no one now is rating gordon in mayo's league. 

The minny pick will not get us a star in itself. The only way we can trade for a star is as part of a deal with brand or maggette. Then someone might want that pick thrown in. If we can pick up a star (we will never go for baron davis), then yes, lets do that as first option. But if we can get mayo without taking on any contracts, and only by giving up a minnesota pick that we might not have gotten until 2011 anyway, plus another pick thats lottery protected next year, then thats a no brainer. 

I say wait though to see who is available. Perhaps minny picks up mayo at 3. They really want love. If love is still somehow available at 7, perhaps minny will do the trade for only 2 picks. If its lopez, then, go ahead and send them all 3 picks.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I don't know what kind of rumors Chad Ford is getting but in his mock today he has Bayless going 7 to the Clippers. He has Westbrook going 4 and Gordon going 5. He also mentions there is a rumor that Maggette and the 7 go for Barbosa and the 15, I don't know how that is even physically possible seeing that Maggette is a soon to be FA.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Most likely sign and trade. I take anything chad says with a grain of salt, (not to mention teams in the same division rarely if ever help each other out) but still id love that deal.

The ONLY problem is it would have been perfect if budinger stayed in the draft. That could have gotten us budinger at 15, then we would be set at PG and SG. Not sure who we would get at 15. Barbosa isnt a natural point, but heck, if rick brunson can be one of our best PG's over the last few years, i think barbosa an git 'er done. 

If im the clippers id ask for something else in return though. That deal helps the suns TOO much. To add maggette and the 7, while only losing barbosa and a middle first rounder.....


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Mayo and Bayless wont get past Minne and Seattle. Those are just pipe dreams :-\

I really like Augustine, but I don't know about for LAC. Gordon looks more and more like the pick.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

yeah, i do believe if the clippers stand pat, they will pick gordon, maybe theres an outside chance of lopez or love, but gordon seems to be the safe bet for now barring trade.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I can't wait until draft day to witness reality versus rumor. I would like Mayo here, giving up 3 1sts to do it is a big risk a risk that I might be willing to take to get him. It is risky though as those 3 1sts could turn very good players and it not often you see a team give up an additional 2 1sts to move up 4 spots. At the moment I just really like what I am hearing in these rumors, sounds like the Clippers are being real aggressive on the trade front which is something they never seem to be.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Yeah, I wasn't sure to believe that PHX-LA rumor. But Ford did say in his latest draft notes that trade only works if Maggette doesn't opt out. But hasn't he said he's going to opt out? Probably won't happen. 

Plus, if it did happen, Suns would probably end up taking Westbrook, by already filling up the need for a SF with Maggette. I'd only like it if they took Alexander. Maybe they still would, because he could just be a rental. I'd rather stay at 15, than take Westbrook though.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I am not found of that rumor if the Clippers are interested in Barbosa being their starting PG since I don't see him as a PG at all.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I think he could be with the right supporting cast. Like Portland. 

I'm pretty shocked at his value being so high. Unless, PHX is the one leaking out this stuff to drive it up. I'm just glad he and/or Diaw are going to be gone.


Oh, yeah, in the link I posted up there, it also says



> The Clippers have a player that Riley covets deeply in Elton Brand. A deal that swaps Brand and the No. 7 pick for Marion and the No. 2 pick could be another alternative for Riley if he isn't comfortable with Beasley.


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Bayless would be a great fit, too. His scoring ability paired with Brand in the pick and roll would win us a lot of games next year. I wouldn't mind finding a way to make that happen. It would be fun to have Mayo, but it seems like it will cost us a lot to get him. 

If Bayless is the better fit, perhaps we could trade picks with Memphis. They are projected to take Lopez with the fifth pick, but can select him 7th and we can give Memphis #35, since they don't have a 2nd round pick this year. In return, we pick Bayless with #5.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

No way would memphis do that IMO. 

Plus, i still think bayless is gone at 4.

This is one of the hardest to predict top 7's in recent memory for draft. Heck, even the number 1 pick isnt 100% guaranteed. Probably about 80% guaranteed. And number 2 isnt 100% either. Miami could end up surprising and picking up Mayo.

I honestly dont think we will see even one major trade by the clippers or any other team until after pick 7 happens. There are too many questions as to who will/will not still be on the board for a team to make a move now.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I will not be a Clippers Fan anymore if we pick Lopez. We need to draft a guard. Bayless, Mayo, Gordon or Westbrook will do. With Maggette leaving, its better for us to take someone that can score.
Is it possible to sign and trade Maggette for a PG like TJ Ford or Kinrich? 
Anyone up for trading Brand + No. 7 to Miami for Marion + No. 2? I will do it and draft Beasley but then we will still need a guard.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I'll pass on the Barbosa deal (though it doesn't sound plausible in the first place). Barbosa is not even close to being a PG, he only spells Nash at that position for about 10 mpg. The other trade involving Brand/#7 to Miami would be interesting, but I'm not sure I like that either. If you trade up to #2 I'm assuming that means taking OJ Mayo, because what good what Beasley be to a team that already has Marion and Thornton? I don't think I'd be happier with Marion/Mayo than I would be with Brand/Bayless or Brand/Gordon. Whatever happens though I think I can live with as long as it doesn't involve drafting Brook Lopez.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I think you guys would take Beasley in that scenario. Losing Brand and all. Marion would only be a rental for a yr, or maybe packaged elsewhere eventually. Thornton could come off the bench for yr or something.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



Dissonance19 said:


> I think you guys would take Beasley in that scenario. Losing Brand and all. Marion would only be a rental for a yr, or maybe packaged elsewhere eventually. Thornton could come off the bench for yr or something.


The bottom line is that Thornton has to start next year. It wouldn't make sense to make a trade for Marion and draft Beasley unless Marion was going to be moved, or Beasley was going to come off the bench for a year (which of course would never happen).


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Now DraftExpress had Bayless going to the Clippers at 7, hmm is he dropping? If the Clippers don't trade up for Mayo I wouldn't mind taking Bayless at all at 7 but we will se on draft day.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



Dissonance19 said:


> I think you guys would take Beasley in that scenario. Losing Brand and all. Marion would only be a rental for a yr, or maybe packaged elsewhere eventually. Thornton could come off the bench for yr or something.





Showtime87 said:


> The bottom line is that Thornton has to start next year. It wouldn't make sense to make a trade for Marion and draft Beasley unless Marion was going to be moved, or Beasley was going to come off the bench for a year (which of course would never happen).


You guys have your point. We cant pass on Beasley if we trade Brand. Marion will be here for a year. We can play Marion at SF and Beasley at PF. Thornton comes off the bench for a year. He will still get tons of minutes. Plus, he will be valuable with his scoring which we lack from the bench. 

With this trade, we still need to figure out what to do with the PG and SG. Any team wants to sign and trade Maggette or take Mobley and Thomas off us?


----------



## Number2

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Who's going to the Draft Party at Nokia Theatre?? I'll be there !!!


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Thornton and Marion could both play PF, and Mayo would probably start the season at PG. It's stupid to reach for Mayo with #2, but it would work. If Memphis is offering #5, Miller and Lowry, then we don't have to worry about any trade with Miami.


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3459696



> 2. Los Angeles Clippers
> 
> The Clippers can offer the Heat something Riley desperately covets -- Elton Brand. A swap of the No. 2 pick and Shawn Marion for Brand and the No. 4 pick works under the salary cap and helps both teams with their needs. Why would Riley pull the trigger on that trade now, when he could just make a run at Brand in free agency next summer? Sources said that the Heat would like to get Brand to Miami as soon as they can and lock him up to a long-term extension this fall. At No. 7, it's possible that the Heat could still get Bayless.
> 
> The Clippers like Marion and Beasley but they could actually turn the No. 2 pick into Mayo instead of Beasley. Mayo has been coveted by the Clippers for a while.
> 
> The Heat would have to weigh their interest in Brand against their desire for Boozer in 2009 in this scenario, however.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I still find it interesting that ESPN and DX are getting indications that Bayless could fall to 7 as the teams in front of the Clippers go more for need. 



BTW I wish the LATimes or OC Register would write something concerning the draft but no. They suck.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

i don't think miami would trade the #2 pick.....


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Well, if it makes sense for the team, you do any trade. And its looking more and more likely that Miami is just not that enamored with beasley, and thus are open to trading the pick, or possibly even just getting mayo at that position.

But man the more i think about it the more that brand deal makes sense for both teams. Heck, even for the players involved. Marion fits the mold of a dunleavvy style player. Brand we already know wanted to go to Miami. It leaves us with even more options once we move up to 2.

If we get Beasley, we almost certainly should trade thornton. We could perhaps turn around trade thornton, mobley, knight to the bucks for Redd and Sessions.

Wed then end up with a starting lineup of:
Kaman/Beasley/Marion/Redd/Sessions - Sessions hasnt done much yet, but toward the end of the year he was putting up ungodly numbers, and id take him over knight. That team above is well balanced, and could do things. 

OR

lets say we want to keep thornton. Then we should just trade down a spot to minnesota who covets beasley. Perhaps give them mobley, we take back jaric and mccants, and take off the lottery protection on their pick. That deal would give us more depth. wed end up with

Kaman/Thornton/Marion/Jaric/Mayo 

But my money is still on the clippers sitting on their butt, not doing anything, and then making a bone headed pick.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Beasley or Mayo?? Man...thats hard to choose. 

The only way the Clippers can screw up this draft is to pick Lopez or anyone projected lower. It aint that hard to pick between Bayless or Gordon at No. 7.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Here is a hypothetical question: Which would you guys rather do if these scenerios happen: Bayless is available at #7 for the Clippers or the Clippers being able to trade for Mayo?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Eh, I'll take Bayless and from everything I hear, it does look like Jerryd will be there at #7. With the Knicks reportedly liking Augustine possibly at #6, I can easily see us getting Jerryd without doing anything.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I think Seattle is the key for us now. If they take Lopez, we should be able to get Bayless. But if they take Westbrook or Bayless, the Knicks will probably take the one that is left over, and leave us with Gordon.

But to answer Weasel's question I agree with qross, just stay and take Bayless. Save those 2 picks that we would have to give up to get Mayo and use them somewhere else for a proven star, like Baron Davis. Offer GS Minny's pick and our pick next year along with Mobley and TT and see if they bite. Maybe they would like that over taking back Billup's contract from Detriot.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

trade for mayo for sure, unless were being asked too much. 

If its only our pick, the minnesota pick, and another protected one of ours, i dont see how we can say no to that.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



Weasel said:


> Here is a hypothetical question: Which would you guys rather do if these scenerios happen: Bayless is available at #7 for the Clippers or the Clippers being able to trade for Mayo?


That's an extremely difficult one to answer, but since I think landing Mayo would mean giving up way too much I'd have to say staying at #7 and drafting Bayless. Bayless only has one year under his belt, and it was an extremely impressive one, just slightly overshadowed by what Mayo did at USC. So who's to say that Bayless won't end up being just as good as Mayo, if not, dare I say - better?


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I'm happy with Bayless, Mayo, Gordon, or Augustine. We shouldn't trade up for Beasley, I don't care how talented he is, the very fact he doesn't have a good history is the main reason Miami doesn't want him, so why should we trade up and draft a player who could very well have many problems?


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Beasley will be a risky pick consider what we have to give up to get him. The main reason is his height and defense. I dont know how his game will translate in the NBA. He could end up being another Glen Robinson. 
We also need to give up alot to get Mayo. We should just stay at #7 and draft Bayless or Gordon.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Thats the thing, were giving up almost nothing. Only brand and our pick. So brand, someone who either is gone this year or next for nothing potentially, and our lower pick which could be say eric gordon

so we give up brand and gordon for marion and beasley. We come out way ahead in that.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

If we do that, we wont be able to address our PG and SG situation. I have already give up hope on the management's ability to sign free agents and make good trades.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Damn ok...lets just trade Brand + No. 7 for Marion and No. 2 and hope for the best. Brand wont take us anywhere soon. We need to trade Maggette too. If we can get rid of Knight, Mobley and Thomas, do it...we need new faces.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



Free Arsenal said:


> I'm happy with Bayless, Mayo, Gordon, or Augustine. We shouldn't trade up for Beasley, I don't care how talented he is, the very fact he doesn't have a good history is the main reason Miami doesn't want him, so why should we trade up and draft a player who could very well have many problems?


I heard the Glen Robinson comparison somewhere today regarding Beasley and I definitely wasn't comfortable with that at all. He's a very talented player, but I'm not sold on him having the tremendous upside some people seem to think he has. Character issues are a huge red flag, and if there's any question about this guy it would be best to stay far away from him. Besides, why would you want to trade a guy like Elton Brand in order to get a kid who has questionable character? I wouldn't want Beasley even if the Clippers decided to trade up to the #2 pick, I would rather take a chance on Mayo.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Now nbadraft.net has Bayless with the Clippers that makes the 3 biggest draft sites, DX, ESPN, and nbadraft, all having Bayless at 7.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Right now, pending no one makes a move to get a pick higher then ours, I see us getting Bayless at #7. Funny thing is, I wanted him before the season began[well, simply because I knew we wouldn't get Rose], and if we do, I'll be pretty happy. Personally, I think Bayless will be a better pro then Mayo and the perfect fit to our team if we keep Elton.


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

id be extremely happy with bayless and satisfied with rose


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



nauticazn25 said:


> id be extremely happy with bayless and satisfied with rose


Why is that?


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

There's a whole crop of good shooting guards this draft, and we'll get one of them. And just because we don't get the one we are thinking of doesn't mean that we're not getting the best PG. Look at the last couple of drafts, we could very well get the best player in this draft at number 7 with Bayless or Gordon.

To be honest, I think Mayo will be the lone megastar, mostly because of how fiercely competitive he is.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

When people compare beasley to glenn robinson, are you saying thats a good thing or a bad thing? it almost sounds like its a bad thing....

If glenn robinson is this guys floor, then where do i sign? Glenn averaged like 20 and 6/7 for 8 straight years. If thats the worst he will do, then get him on my team..cant imagine what is ceiling would be!


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I'd rather draft or trade for character than talent.
Tim Thomas for isntance, great talent.. not so great character.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



yamaneko said:


> When people compare beasley to glenn robinson, are you saying thats a good thing or a bad thing? it almost sounds like its a bad thing....
> 
> If glenn robinson is this guys floor, then where do i sign? Glenn averaged like 20 and 6/7 for 8 straight years. If thats the worst he will do, then get him on my team..cant imagine what is ceiling would be!


Glen Robinson had no D. Plus he was a nut case. Yeah, first 8 years were ok but what happened after that? However, if we can get Beasley, we should take a chance on him. Brand + 7 for Beasley + Marion. 
How do you address the backcourt needs if you make this trade?

Kaman
Beasley
Marion (for a year)
Mobley
Knight??

Thorton
Q Ross
Thomas
Maggette?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



matador1238 said:


> Glen Robinson had no D. Plus he was a nut case. Yeah, first 8 years were ok but what happened after that? However, if we can get Beasley, we should take a chance on him. Brand + 7 for Beasley + Marion.
> How do you address the backcourt needs if you make this trade?
> 
> Kaman
> Beasley
> Marion (for a year)
> Mobley
> Knight??
> 
> Thorton
> Q Ross
> Thomas
> Maggette?



We ship Marion off somewhere to get a solid PG. Maybe Marion + Thomas to the Knicks for Marbury and #6[Bayless]. D'Antoni used Marion and Thomas greatly in Phoenix, who says he can't do it again?

Marbury-Mobley-Thornton-Beasley-Kaman with Bayless-Ross-#35-Powell-Davis off the bench. Yeah, that team won't win crap.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

Get Paul Davis out of the roster please!! Can Marion be traded again right after? I think there is a waiting period. Dont like Marbury hanging out with Beasley but I like getting Bayless. 
How about a trade with Chicago? Kinrich should be on the way out.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



> "We really haven't talked to anybody yet," Baylor said. "Nobody's been calling us. Everyone's pretty much waiting to see what happens. But between now and the draft, a lot of teams will be calling, and a lot of things could happen."


Thanks for doing nothing Baylor. Why does he wait for other teams to call instead of him working the phone? He is one of the reasons we arent winning.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



matador1238 said:


> Thanks for doing nothing Baylor. Why does he wait for other teams to call instead of him working the phone? He is *the reason *we arent winning.


Oh my god, I hope that is a smokescreen and Baylor is going to get something done.

Oh yeah, and fixed


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*

I think it is a smokescreen. Lot's of sites are saying Clippers are being active, latest is that the Clippers are offer #7 and future 1st for #4. I don't think Baylor wants to show his hand to tip off others that might be before the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Hmm, I won't mind that to get Bayless for sure, but it better be. If we escape this draft with Bayless and Anderson, then I will be way happy.

By the way, let's use this as an official draft thread, so post everything in here .


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



matador1238 said:


> Thanks for doing nothing Baylor. Why does he wait for other teams to call instead of him working the phone? He is one of the reasons we arent winning.


winning starts from the top and if our GM is either too lazy or too stupid to make any significant moves, our team can't win.....


we need new blood in the front office......i'm sick of elgin sitting on his hands while other GMs are out there taking chances.....


if elgin is too scared to make any moves, then he doesn't deserve to be a GM.....a good GM has got to take calculated risks, but elgin never takes any, calculated or not.....


his old *** needs to get the boot....


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Yeah I agree boots, Baylor sucks. Look at Kevin Pritchard from the Blazers, he has been taking risks and they are paying off big time. Word is they will be trading up in the draft and it will probably be a great deal for them.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

You know, I'm not as sick of Baylor as I am of Andy Roeser. Even if Baylor does get something done, he has to ask Roeser to accept it as well, then Sterling, so I'm not sure if its fully Sterling or Roeser because he was the one who said no to Udrih earlier this season when the coach and I think Elgin wanted him, he needs to go first, then Elgin, then we need to promote Dun to GM and hire a nice coach. 

And about Portland moving up in a good deal, why do I get the feeling that we'll be the ones getting hosed in a trade?


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



qross1fan said:


> You know, I'm not as sick of Baylor as I am of Andy Roeser. Even if Baylor does get something done, he has to ask Roeser to accept it as well, then Sterling, so I'm not sure if its fully Sterling or Roeser because he was the one who said no to Udrih earlier this season when the coach and I think Elgin wanted him, he needs to go first, then Elgin, then we need to promote Dun to GM and hire a nice coach.
> 
> And about Portland moving up in a good deal, why do I get the feeling that we'll be the ones getting hosed in a trade?


Exactly. I don't blame Elgin for the fact the Clippers are so often inactive on draft day, it has a lot more to do with the idiots who work above him. Elgin is not lazy, nor is he stupid. The fact of the matter is that he has to answer to two morons who tend squash any move he wants to make. I've been saying this for the past 20 years and I'll say it again: this team needs new ownership if they're ever going to get where they want to be.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



> The Warriors have been active in trade talks leading up to the draft, especially with their $10 million trade exception set to expire Monday, according to the San Francisco Chronicle.


I wonder if we can swing Maggette to them for the TPE and there pick.


----------



## G-Force

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



Weasel said:


> I think it is a smokescreen. Lot's of sites are saying Clippers are being active, latest is that the Clippers are offer #7 and future 1st for #4. I don't think Baylor wants to show his hand to tip off others that might be before the Clippers.



If the Clips trade their #7 pick (plus a future pick)to the Sonics for the #4 pick, who do you suppose the Clippers would draft with the #4 pick?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers trying to move up to get Bayless or Mayo?*



G-Force said:


> If the Clips trade their #7 pick (plus a future pick)to the Sonics for the #4 pick, who do you suppose the Clippers would draft with the #4 pick?


I'm going to assume it's to guarantee us getting Bayless unless Mayo or Beasley somehow end up dropping that far, then one of them. Or we could just want a higher pick to try to get #2. Personally, I think Bayless will be there at #7, but yeah.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



> The Sonics have spoken with the Los Angeles Clippers about a deal that would send the No. 4 pick to Los Angeles in return for the No. 7 pick and a future first-rounder.


Hmmm....I like the idea but it really depends on who the Heat and the Wolves will pick. If Beasley and Rose are gone at No.2 and 3, we should just stay at 7.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



matador1238 said:


> Hmmm....I like the idea but it really depends on who the Heat and the Wolves will pick. If Beasley and Rose are gone at No.2 and 3, we should just stay at 7.


That's what I'm saying. Bayless WILL be there at #7 imo as Knicks seem to like Westbrook.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



> Memphis is in talks about a trade that would send the No. 5 pick to New Jersey for the No. 10 pick and a future first-round pick, according to ESPN.


Hmm, I knew Memphis cheap franchise would do something like this.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



> The Blazers are also interested in the Grizzlies' pick, according to ESPN. They have a number of assets, including Travis Outlaw, that they can entice Memphis with. The Blazers are reportedly most interested in Russell Westbrook and Kevin Love.


Man, I'm ticked.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



> Richard Jefferson is heading to the Bucks for Yi Jianlian and Bobby Simmons in a deal which has been agreed to in principle. It is believed no picks will be exchanged.


Nice deal for both sides. Jersey gets someone with size and Simmons who needed a change of scenario in my opinion, and the Bucks dump Bobby's contract and get a solid SF to go alongside MoWill and Redd.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Great trade for Milwaukee. They get rid of Simmons, who just didn't fit into their offense and an unproven player in Jianlian for a proven all-star caliber SF in Jefferson. I'd call that a steal.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Chad Ford now has Jerryd Bayless falling all the way to Sacramento at #12 and the Clippers taking Westbrook at #7. What??


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



Showtime87 said:


> Chad Ford now has Jerryd Bayless falling all the way to Sacramento at #12 and the Clippers taking Westbrook at #7. What??


First time I've seen Jerryd out of the top 10, but that seems to be because everyone elses stock keeps rising. I'd still prefer Jerryd. Him and Elton/Kaman in the P&R would be awesome. Sure, Russ is easily the superior defender, but Bayless is better overall. Westbrook also has no jumper, and we obviously need that.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



qross1fan said:


> First time I've seen Jerryd out of the top 10, but that seems to be because everyone elses stock keeps rising. I'd still prefer Jerryd. Him and Elton/Kaman in the P&R would be awesome. Sure, Russ is easily the superior defender, but Bayless is better overall. Westbrook also has no jumper, and we obviously need that.


I'm with you 100%. Keep Elton, stay at #7 and draft Bayless. Seems pretty simple to me, let's hope the Clippers are on the same page.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



Showtime87 said:


> I'm with you 100%. Keep Elton, stay at #7 and draft Bayless. Seems pretty simple to me, let's hope the Clippers are on the same page.


Well, if he is really rumored to go that low and has been dropping, with Portland wanting Westbrook it seems. I wonder if we take Westbrook at #7 and if they take Bayless with #10, if we can get #28 and #33 as well too add two overseas projects and take another solid player at #28.


----------



## G-Force

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Check this out:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...lt=AoRP8k22ECYHBw9dhB4Thmm8vLYF?urn=nba,90517

I have not read it in its entirety yet...


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



G-Force said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...lt=AoRP8k22ECYHBw9dhB4Thmm8vLYF?urn=nba,90517
> 
> I have not read it in its entirety yet...


Skimmed through, but it was posted over 3 hours ago when the rumor was hot, and since then, it was been reported that the deal is off due to the stipulation or the fact that Sonics wanted too much,


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

LOL. Miami offered to part with the #2 pick for Rudy Gay, Mike Conley and the #5!?! Nice try Riles.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Anybody else think ESPN's draft coverage is terrible? Stuart Scott is so annoying he makes me want to hit the mute button whenever he opens his mouth. I wish TNT would get the draft back, they knew how to do it right. Ernie, Charles and Kenny would beat the crap out of this trio any day.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



Showtime87 said:


> Anybody else think ESPN's draft coverage is terrible? Stuart Scott is so annoying he makes me want to hit the mute button whenever he opens his mouth. I wish TNT would get the draft back, they knew how to do it right.


Draft on NBC would be awesome. NBC needs to get another sport back besides Hockey, they own. But I'm nervous. Sonics better not take Bayless because then Knicks would take Augustine imo.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



qross1fan said:


> Draft on NBC would be awesome. NBC needs to get another sport back besides Hockey, they own. But I'm nervous. Sonics better not take Bayless because then Knicks would take Augustine imo.


I could live with that, as long as Costas was part of it.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Just skip to No. 2 already...geez


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

With the first pick, the Chicago Bulls have selected Guard *Derrick Rose* from Memphis


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Now....things will become interesting


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

What do you guys feel about Gallinari?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

With the second pick, the Miami Heat select *Michael Beasley* from Kansas State. 

The Minnesota Timberwolves are now on the clock.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Pretty much what I expected. They couldn't pass on Beasley.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Beasley goes #2.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



matador1238 said:


> What do you guys feel about Gallinari?


They're comparing him to Detlef Schrempf, if he ends up being that good I'll be surprised. Personally, I wouldn't touch him.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



matador1238 said:


> What do you guys feel about Gallinari?


Give me Joe Alexander instead


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Well 3-7 are to be very interesting.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

So is the trade with the Sonic offical or what?


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



matador1238 said:


> So is the trade with the Sonic offical or what?


No deal.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



Showtime87 said:


> No deal.


ESPN Live DraftCast has us picking No. 4 :thinking2:


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

With the 3rd pick in the NBA Draft, the Minnesota TimberWolves select *OJ Mayo* from USC.

Seattle Supersonics are on the clock.

And there goes Bayless in my opinion.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Boo Mayo goes to the Wolves.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

True to form so far, now Seattle's pick will be really interesting.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Please no trade with the Sonics. :gopray:


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Fill me in....i am at work...sonics picking or clippers?


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



matador1238 said:


> ESPN Live DraftCast has us picking No. 4 :thinking2:


Hmm. ESPN has the Clippers at #7 and they haven't said anything about the trade, so I'm assuming they're correct.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Nevermind....they just corrected the pick to the Sonics


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

So, who goes next...Westbrook, Lopez or Bayless?


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Bayless....i hope they pick Lopez though


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

With the 4th pick, the Seattle SuperSonics select *Russell Westbrook* from UCLA

Memphis is on the clock.

Knicks better not take Jerryd


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....westbrook


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Chad Ford is 4-4. Still seems quite high for Westbrook though, wow.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Wow Westbrook goes 4.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Please take Love, Memphis


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Westbrook gets drafted above K-Love...Crazy.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Gordon or Love. I'll say Love goes next.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Love then Knicks pick Gallinari....I hope


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Grizz take Kevin Love.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

With the 5th pick in the NBA Draft, the Memphis Grizzlies select *Kevin Love* from UCLA.

Back to back Bruins baby. 

The Knicks are on the clock, I hope it's Gordon or Danilo.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Going well so far


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

So the Clippers are getting either Gordon or Bayless.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Knicks will take either Gallinari or Augustine I think, we should have Bayless if we want him..


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

No Gordon...PLEASE No Gordon to LA.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

I want a Bruin on this team, maybe Mbah a Moute will still be around at #35.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Knicks, please take Gordon so we have no choice but to pick Bayless


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

I wouldn't mind if the Knicks take either Gordon or Bayless which would leave the Clippers with an easy decision. Rather than make a dumb mistake if having to choose between the two.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



Showtime87 said:


> I want a Bruin on this team, maybe Mbah a Moute will still be around at #35.


Now, we need to get Earl Watson on the team.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

I hope the Knicks take Gordon, so the Clippers have to take Bayless.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



Weasel said:


> I wouldn't mind if the Knicks take either Gordon or Bayless which would leave the Clippers with an easy decision. Rather than make a dumb mistake if having to choose between the two.


Same here, I'm hoping they take Gordon.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Knicks take Danillo. WOW


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

With the 6th pick in the NBA Draft, the New York Knickerbockers select *Danilo Gallinari* from Italia.

We are on the clock. Please be Bayless.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

LOL. I love to hear Knicks fans boo on draft day.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Oh no the Clippers have to choose now... This scares me.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

I think the clippers are gonna take Gordon, but they should take Bayless.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Pick Bayless please!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Bayless goes next. Book it. Uh..I hope.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

dont be suprised if we pick Lopez...hahaha


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*



matador1238 said:


> dont be suprised if we pick Lopez...hahaha


Don't even say it. I will vomit if we take Lopez.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

I'd take Lopez and then trade him for Mayo. :angel:


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Clippers take Eric Gordon...........


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

Ugh. Well, I guess it could have been worse. At least it's not Lopez.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread*

With the 7th pick in the NBA Draft, the LA Clippers select *Eric Gordon* from Indiana

**** this ****. This franchise is incompetent.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Oh....Gordon....


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

He is an awesome shooter though, this team definitely needs that.


----------



## dmilesai

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I'm gonna ****ing kill someone. Eric Gordon over Bayless. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I would have taken Bayless but BUT at least they didn't trade for the #4 to take him.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

It's not terrible guys, we could be talking about a Mitch Richmond type player here.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Ok....please trade Maggette, Mobley, Knight and Thomas


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

One thing I really like about him is that he can put together a coherent sentence!


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

At least we get someone that can shoot from the perimeter.....


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Showtime87 said:


> It's not terrible guys, we could be talking about a Mitch Richmond type player here.


Yeah it is not terrible but I think everyone would have wanted Bayless.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

We better deal Gordons rights + Mobley + Thomas to the Nets for Carter + CDR's rights[#21] then sign Udrih.

Udrih-Carter-Thornton-Brand-Kaman = beastly.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> We better deal Gordons rights + Mobley + Thomas to the Nets for Carter + CDR's rights[#21] then sign Udrih.
> 
> Udrih-Carter-Thornton-Brand-Kaman = beastly.


Hey, I like that. That would be a sick starting five.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I am not too pissed off, Gordon will be a good player. I am just curious why Bayless is falling like a rock.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Watch the Blazers trade up for the 10 and take Bayless. Bayless, Roy, Outlaw, Alridge, and Oden. WOW


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> I am not too pissed off, Gordon will be a good player. I am just curious why Bayless is falling like a rock.


I don't know, but if he lands in Sacramento's lap they'll be pretty damn happy.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> Watch the Blazers trade up for the 10 and take Bayless. Bayless, Roy, Outlaw, Alridge, and Oden. WOW


Oh man, that would be unbelievable. The Lakers would have a big problem if that happened.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> Watch the Blazers trade up for the 10 and take Bayless. Bayless, Roy, Outlaw, Alridge, and Oden. WOW


Pack it in, Blazers got at least 8 rings in the next 10 years.

Augustine over Bayless? WTF.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Yeah something is up with Bayless, Augustin just got taken over him.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Augustine to Charlotte? Holy crap, there's a shocker!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

LOL. He's barely taller than Stern!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Bayless = This Years Al Thornton


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Time to acquire another pick right now and draft Bayless.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Showtime87 said:


> Time to acquire another pick right now and draft Bayless.


Maggette to NJ for #10!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> Maggette to NJ for #10!


Yeah, I'd do that in a second.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Lopez, has to be.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Brook and Robin, makes me wonder if their parents were expecting girls.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I wonder if Bayless goes here, if we can deal Thomas for Tinsley...Tinsley isn't a bad PG when healthy. Tinsley-Gordon-Thornton-Brand-Kaman sounds pretty decent.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Bayless and TJ Ford????


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Indiana really lucked out.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> Bayless and TJ Ford????


Bayless can play the 2, I like this pick for Indy. I'm actually happy that Sacramento didn't get ahold of him.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Showtime87 said:


> Bayless can play the 2, I like this pick for Indy. I'm actually happy that Sacramento didn't get ahold of him.


Yeah I am glad they didn't get him either, I am really glad the Blazers didn't get him.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Jason Thompson. That's a bit surprising. I guess they're hoping for another Kevin Martin sleeper-type talent here. Still seems pretty high though.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> Yeah I am glad they didn't get him either, I am really glad the Blazers didn't get him.


Absolultely, that would have been 10x worse.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Thought so..great pickup right here.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Brandon Rush to Portland. Solid pick.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I won't be surprised if we see Portland make a deal to get Bayless now...


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Randolph next?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> I won't be surprised if we see Portland make a deal to get Bayless now...


I was reading the Blazer forum just now and someone posted a link saying Blazers are trading for Augustin


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> I was reading the Blazer forum just now and someone posted a link saying Blazers are trading for Augustin


Ahh, doesn't surprise me either. Augustine was #2 on my board and will be something solid as well. Augustine-Roy is a hell of a G rotation


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/06/portland_trades_for_augustin.html

Bayless is a Blazer.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/06/portland_trades_for_augustin.html
> 
> Bayless is a Blazer.


No!! Oh, this is brutal.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Okay, why in the hell did we draft this 19 year old 6'3 shooting idiot?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I bet the Clippers are gonna put a hella of a spin on this Gordon pick. They are gonna be like "We got the guy we wanted all long, he was 4th on our board and we got him at 7. We were willing to give up a pick next year, but we didn't have to." 

This will make the naive fans think that the Clippers got some great steal, when in reality, Gordon was always gonna be there at 7. The Sonics being greed, saved this dumb *** franchise from embarrassing themselves again.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/06/portland_trades_for_augustin.html
> 
> Bayless is a Blazer.


That same site just said it was Augustin..


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> That same site just said it was Augustin..


Chad Ford is reporting it's Jack + Rush for Diogu + Bayless.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

We should have taken Bayless, he is better than Gordon and can split time between our 2 weakest spots, the 1 and the 2, while Gordon is stricly a undersized 2 that will be pideonholed there. 

Don't get me wrong, I like Gordon alot and wanted him on the Clippers at 7, but not at the expense of a chance at Bayless.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> Chad Ford is reporting it's Jack + Rush for Diogu + Bayless.


If that's true the Pacers got reamed.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

When I said I would be happy with Gordon, that would only be if Bayless wasn't available.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Last year, we wanted Young or Stuckey mainly, and we got Thornton, everyones happy.
Three years ago, we wanted Granger/Green/Wright and we got Korolev, everyones pissed

I wonder how Gordon will turn out.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Well, let's just hope Bayless doesn't turn out to be the next Gilbert Arenas and that Gordon becomes a 23 ppg scorer.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Oh man the league is screwed if the trade goes through.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> Oh man the league is screwed if the trade goes through.


Bayless, Oden, plus all their other players...
No doubt the league is screwed, this is a championship contender for the next 15 years.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Washington just drafted another Andray Blatche.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

There it is.....hop on the Blazer Wagon, I'm calling 6 rings in the next decade.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I want to strangle Mark Jackson. Does he have a real opinion on anything?


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> There it is.....hop on the Blazer Wagon, I'm calling 6 rings in the next decade.


Damn right!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I hate Portland, smart/lucky son of a *****es.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I hate Portland, smart/lucky son of a *****es.


I don't. I hate Sterling for buying a basketball team when he obviously doesn't know **** about it. I hate Roeser and Baylor. I hate everyone in this franchise besides some of the players and the Fan Patrol.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I dont know what to say man.....its just hard to be a Clippers Fan. 
We now need to address the PG spot and back up big men.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> I don't. I hate Sterling for buying a basketball team when he obviously doesn't know **** about it. I hate Roeser and Baylor. I hate everyone in this franchise besides some of the players and the Fan Patrol.


Why don't you hate fan patrol?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> Why don't you hate fan patrol?












The Flag is awesome.

Wow, Josh McRoberts is going to Indiana, big deal.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> The Flag is awesome.
> 
> Wow, Josh McRoberts is going to Indiana, big deal.


It is a very nice flag. BTW - there goes Ryan Anderson, went a lot earlier than I thought though.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Anderson will be a 15ppg scorer in his prime grabbing 7 rebounds to go with it. Not bad for the 21st overall pick. I just wonder if we can snatch Krstic away from Jersey now, I mean look at who they got at PF/C now: Krstic, Williams, Swift, Yi, Lopez, Anderson


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Courtney Lee to Orlando. Wow, another projected second rounder goes early.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Another reason why I don't like the Gordon pick is because I wanted Stephen Curry next year...


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> Anderson will be a 15ppg scorer in his prime grabbing 7 rebounds to go with it. Not bad for the 21st overall pick. I just wonder if we can snatch Krstic away from Jersey now, I mean look at who they got at PF/C now: Krstic, Williams, Swift, Yi, Lopez, Anderson


They're definitely going to have to part with at least one or two of those guys. But Nenad seems to be injury prone, so I'm not sure I would give up too much for him.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Utah takes a big white guy, what a surprise.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Arthur should go here, I'll be shocked if it isn't him. Watch it be another project C which will fail like Sene/Petro/Swift. 

I'm surprised Utah didn't take CDR needing a solid 2guard and all.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

They should take Arthur. He's a steal at #24.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Couldn't they get Ibaka at #32? What the hell are they thinking?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Called it, another project C. Hopefully for Sea, this one works out.

But wow @ Arthur falling. We need to get something done and get him. Spurs supposedly don't want there pick, so if Rockets don't take Arthur, can we just buy the Spurs pick. Give them 2 future 2nd rounders and 3 mil cash.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Are they just trying to piss off people in Seattle so they won't want them anymore? I'm sorry, but that pick at #24 makes no sense at all.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

i remember making a thread about taking westbrook.....i said i'd rather have him over gordon or bayless and you guys all disagreed....i guess the pro scouts agreed with me......


and i'm not too dissappointed with picking gordon...there's probably a reason why bayless fell so far....probably his hops and wingspan......


gordon had the thrid highest vert behind some unknown at #1 and mayo at #2......it was 40" IIRC......

and gordon had a very good wingspan......


it's maybe likely that bayless will be a good pro, but it's just as likely that gordon will be his equal.....


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Batum is a good pick.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Great pick here. One of the guys I was hoping we could snatch at #35.

Can we buy this pick and take Arthur...damnit. 3 mil cash and a 09 2nd!


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

i'm just still amazed at how good of a gm Kevin Pritchard is.....


only if he worked for us for just one year.....


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Another surprise. I think they reached for Hill at 26.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Nice selection. They needed a young PG behind Parker, and now they got him.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Well, Portland buys another pick while the Clippers sit on their hands.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

The Blazers buy 1st rounder with cash every year, dont they? Open up the wallet, Sterlings!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Showtime87 said:


> Well, Portland buys another pick while the Clippers sit on their hands.


Well I am glad they sat on their hands in regards of moving up to the #4 to take Gordon...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

LOL Blazers are going to get Arthur.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

And of course the Blazers get Arthur. Son of a B****.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

What another steal for the Blazers. A front court rotation of Alridge-Oden backed by Arthur-Pryzbilla is nice.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

the lbazers got arthur??? i thought NO got him....


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Blazers bought the pick from the Hornets yesterday

Essentially, Hornets gave up Arthur for 3 million dollars.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

So, who are we looking at realistically with the 35th pick? White, Weaver, Dragic, Dorsey, Pekovic? How about Jamont Gordon? We still won't have Bayless, but we'll have two Gordons!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Showtime87 said:


> So, who are we looking at realistically with the 35th pick? White, Weaver, Dragic, Dorsey, Pekovic? How about Jamont Gordon? We still won't have Bayless, but we'll have two Gordons!


Then trade Maggs for Ben Gordon...draft Drew Gordon in 2010. We'll have 4 Gordon's! That must be Roeser's master plan. Just need to get a Center thats a Gordon then we can have:

Ben Gordon - Jamont Gordon - Eric Gordon - Drew Gordon - Center Gordon


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> Then trade Maggs for Ben Gordon...draft Drew Gordon in 2010. We'll have 4 Gordon's! That must be Roeser's master plan. Just need to get a Center thats a Gordon then we can have:
> 
> Ben Gordon - Jamont Gordon - Eric Gordon - Drew Gordon - Center Gordon


LMAO. Then throw in Drew Gooden just for the hell of it.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Okay. Scratch DJ White off the list. That would've been too good to be true.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

I won't mind DeAndre Jordan now at #35. He seems to have some great potential.

That is if Chalmers is gone.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

i really think joey dorsey or dj white would be a good pickup at 35...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

DX is saying Batum to Portland....


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



Weasel said:


> DX is saying Batum to Portland....


No way. Batum is going to be something special in 3-5 years. What the hell is Portland going to do with all this talent? They still have rights to Fernandez, Kopenen AND Freeman. Ugh.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*



qross1fan said:


> I won't mind DeAndre Jordan now at #35. He seems to have some great potential.
> 
> That is if Chalmers is gone.


Jordan would be nice, however I'm kind of scared off by PG's named Chalmers who fall down the draft board.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

DJ White has been dealt to Seattle for #32 and #46 from what I hear.

Arthur has been dealt for the rights of Batum.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

DX is saying Batum for Arthur and a 2nd.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Pretty high for JR Giddens, most had him projected mid-late second round.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Chalmers taken right before the Clips..


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

PLEASE be CDR


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Take Jordan or CDR. Please


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Clippers take DeAndre Jordan!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon)*

Cool. I can live with that.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Second year in a row we take a Jordan in round 2. I'm glad we got ourselves a legit backup C now.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

I'm happy as hell with this pick. Smart move Clippers. Too much potential to pass up. He's gonna be motivated because he was passed up. And we needed a shot blocking big off the bench.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Can wait to see him match up with Bynum.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*



qross1fan said:


> Second year in a row we take a Jordan in round 2. I'm glad we got ourselves a legit backup C now.


Ha, that has to be an NBA first. This is a good pick, the Clippers need a shot blocking presence off the bench considering all the penetration they allow.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Man I remember when people were talking about him going around 14ish. He will need time but being behind Brand and Kaman could be good.


----------



## george

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Not a bad draft. Jordon is 2-3 years away..but a good pick.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

If we had drafted Bayless, we could have drafted CDR at #35. Bayless-CDR-Thornton-Brand-Kaman. Ugh.


----------



## GoClips

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Oh yeah... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RGW0zoGGpvQ


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*



GoClips said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RGW0zoGGpvQ


Man, his wingspan is incredible. Hopefully they'll get a special coach for him and he'll learn some post offense from EB. This kid could really turn into something special with the right coaching.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Time to look forward to free agency. I think our rosters going to be rounded out with Udrih being our MLE signing and Devin Brown or Giricek being a LLE signing. Ross will stick here and Maggette will be dealt for Barbosa. 

PG: Beno Udrih | Leandro Barbosa | Brevin Knight
SG: Eric Gordon | Devin Brown
SF: Al Thornton | Quinton Ross | Marcus Williams
PF: Elton Brand | Tim Thomas | Josh Powell 
CE: Chris Kaman | DeAndre Jordan | Nick Fazekas


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

All things considered this was a good draft for us. Of course we wanted to get OJ Mayo ... but it's hard to say anything against getting Gordon and Jordan with our picks


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

i'm really surprised CDR fell so far....kinda wished we took him over jordan....jordan is more of a potential type player....CDR was already pretty good....


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Our summer league team better go undefeated, unless they play Portland.

Livy?
Gordon
Thornton
Powell
Jordan


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*



bootstrenf said:


> i'm really surprised CDR fell so far....kinda wished we took him over jordan....jordan is more of a potential type player....CDR was already pretty good....


Yeah but it doesn't make too much sense to have both Gordon and CDR.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Clips acquire rights to Mike Taylor from Portland for a 2009 second rounder.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*

Clippers trade for Mike Taylor??


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

He had some nice numbers with Iowa State and posted similar numbers for Idaho in the NBDL last year. It looks like this guy could be a sleeper.

http://www.nba.com/dleague/playerfile/index.jsp?player=mike_taylor


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

Well at least the Clippers made a trade... I don't know the guy but I don't think it is wise to trade the 2009 2nd round pick for him. Should have just given cash.


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

I think it was a great draft with 3 players that can turn into good nba players. I wanted gordon over bayless the whole time because he is a 2 while Bayless is in between positions.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

It's a good move if he ends up being worth a top 40-45 pick. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan)*



M-Blade said:


> All things considered this was a good draft for us. Of course we wanted to get OJ Mayo ... but it's hard to say anything against getting Gordon and Jordan with our picks


Yeah I wish he could have got Bayless, but we filled 2 of our biggest needs, shooting and back-up shot blocking big. Just need that PG.

I'll give them a B grade.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

Pretty depressing. Not as depressing as the last 3 years, but still, to see other teams really improve and pick the best guy available, but to see us take 2nd best and not do much else is pretty absurd. 

Then again i only would have been completely happy had we done that brand for marion and beasley trade, or if we had done the 3 for 1 mayo trade. I would have been "content" with bayless since he was projected top 5, and unlike gordon has at least some ability to play PG. Its going to be hard for gordon who is an undersized SG, without great handles nor passing ability to thrive in dunleavvy's offense. At least bayless could have gotten by at point, since the dunleavvy PG doesnt have to be a pure PG to succeed. 

To watch portland and other teams wheeling and dealing while the clippers sat on their butts was disgusting. And then we finally jump in, and trade what will probably be a high 2nd rounder for one of the later picks, ANOTHER SG in a PG's body (we dont have the best of luck with that), who has character issues. Yeah, there was baylor;s big move of the day. 

This year wasnt as much of a reach as last year, since theoretically gordon does play the position we need, but he still wasnt even the best at that position. 

Ill give this draft a 5 out of 10 for that, plus not being able to do anything else. Perhaps goes up to 6 because i do believe jordan was nice at that spot, but lets not forget we have sofo in the wings, we have tim thomas, we have thornton, we have brand, we have kaman, we possibly have fazekas, we possibly have davis, all who can play either the 5 or the 4, so it will be a battle.

Anyway, we did not improve ourselves much today, lets hope someone comes to us with a great offer on the trade market.


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

Your always unhappy. lol It was a good draft and Gordon is going to have a very very big impact next season and maybe jordan in the future.


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

Mayo to Memphis. Maybe he wont want to be there and the Clippers can work a deal trading Gordon for Mayo.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

So the Grizz will have Mayo, Conley, Lowry and Crittendon. Looks like they will be making some more trades.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

i really like our first two picks.....gordon and jordan....mike taylor, i know nothing about, so i can't say much about that.....

for some reason, i don't really see this team doing anything significant in terms of playoffs next year.....i'm already looking foward to next year's draft.....


i really hope we get a great pg next year....

1A.) brandon jennings
1B.) ricky rubio

doesn't really matter to me whether brand stays or goes:

pg: jennings/rubio depending on who we draft
sg: gordon
sf: thornton
pf: brand/jordan : depending on brand staying or leaving
ce: kaman


pg: jennings: would be the better pick, but i wouldn't mind rubio at all

sg: gordon: gives us a bomber who can hit from deep

sf: thornton: explosive athlete who can score from anywhere on the floor; good defensive potential

pf: brand: great leadership, reliable offense, great defense, consistent
jordan: great potential, gives us great athleticism at the 4 spot, also gives us great size

ce: kaman: if he keeps improving could be one of the best true centers in the league, soft touch around the rim, underrated defense


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

If we can somehow get Mayo from the timberwolves for Gordon plus their pick back I'll be happy.
I'm only happy for one thing though... we didn't get Beasley.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

i dont know why we didn't pick up bayles with that pick but gordon will do for now i suppose. good pick up with deandre jordan. dude is a steal at that high in the draft.

and what the **** is up in portland? am i the only one who is thinking they are preparing to do some sort of massive trade where they trade some of their young players for a superstar or that player that gets them over the next level? whatever they decide to do in portland can't be bad.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*



Free Arsenal said:


> If we can somehow get Mayo from the timberwolves for Gordon plus their pick back I'll be happy.
> I'm only happy for one thing though... we didn't get Beasley.


get that avatar off man. you're a clipper fan snap out of it.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

Here is something interesting: 
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5859423.html


> "All I can tell you is DeAndre is excited," said Bell, who also represents No. 2 overall selection Michael Beasley. "(The Clippers) tried to make a deal to take him in the 20s, they always liked him."


I guess today was a good day not to complete two trades, one for the #4 and the other being in the 20's.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GOidzU7QwJU&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GOidzU7QwJU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

I wonder if Taylor will even make this roster, but after looking at it, if we can get a solid PG or if Shaun is able to play, I'm loving this trade. We didn't make any deals, but we were able to get Gordon[who I think will be similar to Mobley from his Houston days] and DeAndre Jordan[some say he is as athletic as Howard but is very raw, could develop well behind EB and Kaman though]. I don't know much about Taylor, but I don't even know if he'll make the team. Much rather have brought Jared Jordan back and gaven him a shot


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Official Draft Thread (Clippers take Gordon and DeAndre Jordan & trade for M.Tayl*

Something must be wrong with jordan for him not to make it here, and then to have the knicks trade for him, and still not be able to stick with him.

What about G Diaz? 

I bet that we would have gotten chalmers if dropped any further. Keep it in the family. Make him make up for how much his cousin or uncle whatever stunk it up here.


----------

